# Halfords drawer dividers



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if these are still available, can't seem to find them anywhere on their website?

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...7b56fbcd897cde23c81dfbbfbcb0d790o0&ajaxhist=0


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Had a bit of a search about the tinter web, afraid do not seam to show up on halfords and eBay listings only old completed listings, nothing new.

Im sure sealey will do similar but won't be cheap i dare say.

Perhaps some of the adjustable divider strips you could possibly get from hobby shops?


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks mate, they just seem to have disappeared. I've looked at the Sealey ones but they are too high and I don't want to mess on trimming the full length. I've tried some of the other types available and they are pretty poor.

I'll just keep an eye on Ebay and keep my fingers crossed.:thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Slightly off topic but, they look simple to make or going one further make a foam 'lining' with dividers.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I didn't want the hassle to be honest mate of trying to make my own and my tools wouldn't really work with foam cut out organisers, quite a random selection I have.:lol:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I think they have been discontinued as I bought 3 packs a while ago and they were reduced to £3 from £12 a pack. I popped into a few more branches to get some more but none of them had any.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Danjc said:


> I think they have been discontinued as I bought 3 packs a while ago and they were reduced to £3 from £12 a pack. I popped into a few more branches to get some more but none of them had any.


Yer, thats what its looking like mate.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

I think i have a full pack at home, If so you can have them


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

That's brilliant mate, let me know what you want for them and I'll send you the money first. Cheers.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

TomWVXR said:


> I think i have a full pack at home, If so you can have them


Any luck finding them mate?:wave:


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

dstill said:


> Any luck finding them mate?:wave:


Sorry mate, Just back from Las Vegas, I will have a check tonight


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

No problem mate, hope you had a good time and were lucky.:thumb:


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

dstill said:


> No problem mate, hope you had a good time and were lucky.:thumb:


Thanks mate. Didn't come back worse off than I left which I guess is good. 
Pm me your address and I'll get them sent out tommorow


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Still no luck finding these, been hoping these would pop up on the Halfords website when they stick all their sale stuff out but nothing yet.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

dstill said:


> Still no luck finding these, been hoping these would pop up on the Halfords website when they stick all their sale stuff out but nothing yet.


Ive got a set here waiting, Need you to PM me your address


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

TomWVXR said:


> Ive got a set here waiting, Need you to PM me your address


Sorry mate, sent you a PM from my phone, just checked my emails and it doesn't seem to have sent, will do it again now, thanks again.:thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry for ancient thread revival but I just wondering if you sent those drawer dividers mate, really appreciate the offer by the way, just worried they got nicked in the post.


----------

